# Landing Net



## Phoenix

Does anyone use a landing net whist "yaking" - and if so, which one?

I was looking at the Berkley yak net, but am not convinced....


----------



## Foxxy

I got a Berkeley yak net. Awesome in that they don't catch hooks or snag or damage fish , they float, made well etc. not so good in that even a 50 cm fish is big enough to kick straight back out of the wee tea strainer. Great if you are wading up 2m wide trout streams!


----------



## imnotoriginal

I have an environet. They are ok for creeks and the like but can be a bit of a windsock. If I was buying again, I'd get a gel style net instead. The environet does have the bonus of being great to leave the fish in while reviving it though.

Joel


----------



## Phoenix

Yeah, i used to own an enviro net too. but like you, found it to be a wind sock, and when I wasn't using it, it was just a PITA.


----------



## Dodge

Am another Berkeley silicone net user.

Handle cut to length to suit me, and then to prevent it sinking stuffed the handle with pool noodle crumbs and a noodle band is zipped in place


----------



## Phoenix

I bit the bullet and bought a berkley yak net (medium).


----------



## jbonez

Foxxy said:


> I got a Berkeley yak net. Awesome in that they don't catch hooks or snag or damage fish , they float, made well etc. not so good in that even a 50 cm fish is big enough to kick straight back out of the wee tea strainer. Great if you are wading up 2m wide trout streams!


I had one sink after about 5 seconds of floating.

Probably could use extra precautions, mines in the noosa river somewhere I was on a fish and didnt have it tethered.


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handle cut to length to suit me, and then to prevent it sinking stuffed the handle with pool noodle crumbs and a noodle band is zipped in place
> 
> 
> 
> Six years on and i'm still picking up great ideas from you Dodge. That's a beauty!
Click to expand...

Zip ties and pool noodle - is there anything they can't do?

I'm using a Daiwa Wilderness net also see








It folds up when not in use and has an extendable handle and is small enough that it sticks in a rold holder when on the yak (preventing the windsock issue), with a leash ring screwed into the handle
Don't like that its "ordinary" knotless mesh - but the other features make it best for my uses
I've used it for up to 3ft pike and also big bass off the rocks where the extendable handle is very useful


----------



## Cresta57

Most of my kayak fishing was chasing Bass in the Mary river so I bought a bassaction.net. It handles Bass 50+ no problem. I use it in the salt as well but flatties over 55 are a bit of a problem. I found sinking the net and not allowing the flattie to come to the surface stops them going ballistic at the net.


----------



## Phoenix

Damm - wish I knew about the ego net a couple of days ago, I'd have gone in that direction if I knew.

Pfft.


----------



## sta70

only one net to use from a yak imo, that is the bassaction.net landing net. well designed and made. also comes in many different colours and sizes.


----------



## cheaterparts

imnotoriginal said:


> I have an environet. They are ok for creeks and the like but can be a bit of a windsock. If I was buying again, I'd get a gel style net instead. The environet does have the bonus of being great to leave the fish in while reviving it though.
> 
> Joel


I also have an Environet but like you said it does catch the wind --


----------



## spork

Have tried a few.
The fine knotless mesh ones are meant to be farily gentle on fish - but they are a bustard on little trebles.
Hvae a Bass-action one. As above, also very hard to move through water. Does anyone want to buy it?
I use a big one (eternal optomist) with a silicone rubber mesh. Moves well through water. Gentle on fish. No need to cut it to get hooks out. Very little of the windsock effect. Like Dodge, big lump of pool noodle cable tied onto handle.


----------



## Deefa

I'm a complete tightarse - anaconda 'mojiko' trout net (big apature, pvc coated fine mesh). I replaced all my trebles after the first two fish I caught, and spray the metal screws with inox to slow the rust. Hasn't let me down yet, $10


----------



## Rockster

Phoenix said:


> Yeah, i used to own an enviro net too. but like you, found it to be a wind sock


Is that what's holding me back? I have taken off the black rubber grip which comes off a little too easy and like Dodge have put the handle through a pool noodle.


----------



## Stealthfisha

I must be a real tight ass!

I dont use one....anyone else use a gaff or boga grips?


----------



## Smylea

I use either the Hobie Lip Grips ($20) or a Short handled trout landing net ($15) depending on the fish and the circumstance

http://slhobie.com.au/gear/kayak-fishing-accessories/60-hobie-fish-lip-grips

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151280004129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Ray


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Stealthfisha said:


> I must be a real tight ass!
> 
> I dont use one....anyone else use a gaff ?


 Overkill on bream :lol:


----------



## anselmo

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a real tight ass!
> 
> I dont use one....anyone else use a gaff ?
> 
> 
> 
> Overkill on bream :lol:
Click to expand...

Not if you're ado


----------



## Stealthfisha

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a real tight ass!
> 
> I dont use one....anyone else use a gaff ?
> 
> 
> 
> Overkill on bream :lol:
Click to expand...

I dont fish for pickers ;-)


----------



## gooldin

I'm in the same boat (yak?)

I've got a $50 BCF voucher from the missus that needs using up. So i'm looking at either getting a net or a lip grip.

Advantages/disadvantages of each please?

And also, which would be the best lip grip to cover all yak situations.

Cheers fellas


----------



## Bream2nv

gooldin said:


> I'm in the same boat (yak?)
> 
> I've got a $50 BCF voucher from the missus that needs using up. So i'm looking at either getting a net or a lip grip.
> 
> Advantages/disadvantages of each please?
> 
> And also, which would be the best lip grip to cover all yak situations.
> 
> Cheers fellas


Your less likely to loose a fish next to the yak with a net then stuffing around trying to get lipgrips in a fishes mouth. I only really use lipgrips to control the fish while im trying to get the lure out of their mouth. Then if i want to get a photo i remove the lipgrips and thumbgrip the fish (depending on species).


----------



## gooldin

Bream2nv said:


> gooldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat (yak?)
> 
> I've got a $50 BCF voucher from the missus that needs using up. So i'm looking at either getting a net or a lip grip.
> 
> Advantages/disadvantages of each please?
> 
> And also, which would be the best lip grip to cover all yak situations.
> 
> Cheers fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Your less likely to loose a fish next to the yak with a net then stuffing around trying to get lipgrips in a fishes mouth. I only really use lipgrips to control the fish while im trying to get the lure out of their mouth. Then if i want to get a photo i remove the lipgrips and thumbgrip the fish (depending on species).
Click to expand...

So what youre saying is, I should buy both


----------



## mangajack

Mostly my hooks go behind the jaw hinge and i simply grab the jighead and slide the sifh into my lap easily. 
Snapper, flatties, jew and jacks are all treated the same. 
Mackeral I gaff, tuna and sharks I am not interested in landing and generally pull the hooks on them yak side.
If i get a sea toad or catfish i simply cut the leader close to the jig hook.

To date I have lost maybe two fish to taking my time tiring them out before i slide them into the lap, both were sharked.

Once a fish is on board i slide them under my leg until they settle down, then secure it with lip grips.

Why complicate a yak with a bloody net?


----------

